# Breeding White Jannsen with Macedonian Turbit to get a homer.



## ataim (Jun 22, 2017)

As title states I want to try and breed White Jannsen with Macedonian Turbit to get a homer that looks like it is wearing a tuxedo. Would breeding cock white to hen Turbit, or visa versa? About how many generations to get a good homer with this mating? Or should I try and find a homer with those markings and go from there. I know trail and error, but can it be done?


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Just look for saddle homers . Not the best for homing but they can probably fly 50 miles no problems. Mixing two breeds will not get you what you want. Years of trial and error / missmarked mixed birds


----------



## ataim (Jun 22, 2017)

Perfect,

Thanks,

Ataim


----------

